# The Hired Hand



## Hired Hand

Don't forget to mention the PFF for a discount on labor.


----------



## polar21

Mark,

Thanks for coming and fix the condo ceiling in a timely fashion. A cousin of mine would like to get with you and run some projects by you. I will have them send an email to you and I will give her your phone number.


----------



## Snagged Line

Mark, Thanks for comming over and Unstopping my Kitchen sink drain after all of my efforts had failed.........................I am now allowed to "Dirty Up" Dishes again................................

Seriously, If anyone needs a little help with something, Give Mark Summers a call and Concider it Done:thumbsup:.....................Dennis


----------



## Hired Hand

I want to thank everyone for all the work and friendship this year. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## nonameangler+1

Mark, Need to start talking about 2011 projects when you get time. Thinking about tackleing the roof first. Can you please tell me again who I needed to contact on the forum about metal roofing? 

Hope your New Years is a good one. 
R/Walt


----------



## Hired Hand

Call Clay. He will take care of that for you.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

*Great Work*

Mark came by today, (called yesterday), and swapped out our water heater. Quick, clean, correct and very affordable. Mark thanks for the great job. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Hired Hand

Just a reminder to all the great folks on here I am still here and ready to help. So if any of you have a project in mind please call.


----------



## fisheye48

The Hired Hand said:


> Just a reminder to all the great folks on here I am still here and ready to help. So if any of you have a project in mind please call.


my mom may be calling you for some small stuff...told her to mention me/pff so you knew who it was


----------



## Ultralite

Yep! thanks again Mark for coming out yesterday...


----------



## KWCONCH79

I need to get the Stucco sealed on my town home.. is this something you can do? Please e-mail if you are interested..My neighbor did his own with a ladder and a roller but I am not fond of heights and have NO experience ..

[email protected]


----------

